# Got snails backpack with my new Plants...kill or keep



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...

I planted my Freshwater Sump filter with Seaweeds...
And now i have snails...small and brown...
But i have no idea if they are beneficial or a pest...
Any idea?! Or do you need picture to tell?

Thx in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pest snails, remove before they over take your tank.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Thx!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

First what the heck is seaweed? Is it hornwart or just what is it? Secondly, if you're talking about the tilapia tanks, they will eat them and help keep the population in check. Snails don't typically explode in population unless there is way too much food available. You may want to put some in a 5gal bucket of water change water and let them grow a few months then try feeding some to the fish. If they take them raise more if not into the garden they go.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

I was talking about Anacharis...but the plant died in my sump filter tank for some reason i don't know...
The snail got eaten by the fish...I gave it a chance in there to survive or get eaten...
But all together they are gone...
Thx anyway...


----------

